#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Leugens inkorten

## ridoyan

Tegen de muur praten (?)

Uit 't hart gevallen zijn
Niet 10 op een donkey zien
Wie heb't zoals U gevonden?
Met de wind getrouwd zijn
Je hersenen opeten
Op iemand eten

----------

